# devils lake bound!!



## grabbingills87 (Dec 30, 2013)

Me and my buddies are headed to devils lake ND for the second year straight just wanting to see if any body else on here had been out there wanting to share some stories. and see who you fish with we go with percheyes guide service.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Looking at using them for 2016.....how did it go.


----------

